# UML Notation für Beziehung zweier Klassen bei Statischen Methodenaufruf



## Hubivan (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie die korrekte Beziehung zweier Klassen zueinander in UML Notation aussieht, wenn deren Beziehung nur darin besteht, dass Klasse A nur eine/mehrere statische Methoden der Klasse B aufruft?
Wird in einem solchen Fall überhaupt die Beziehung im Klassendiagramm dargestellt?

Aus meinen Vorlesungsunterlagen zu UML und Co. geht das leider nicht hervor.

Hier mal ein paar Codeschnipsel in Java Notation, von dem was ich als UML darstellen möchte.


```
public class A
{
        public void meineMethode()
        {
                B.andereMethode();
                ...
        }
}

--------------------
public class B
{
        public static void andereMethode()
        {
                ...
        }
}
```


----------



## Laocoon (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

deine Klasse B ist von dir selbst geschrieben worden, oder? Wenns eine Library Klasse ist, würd ich die Sowieso nicht modellieren. 
Ansonsten kommt es halt auch immer drauf an, wie du am besten klar machst wie dein Programm funktionieren soll. Das ist ja letzten Endes der Sinn hinter UML. 

Ich würde sowas wahrscheinlich als Abhängigkeit modellieren (siehe Anhang). Ansonsten kannst du immer noch auf andere Diagramm typen verweisen (Interaction bzw. Sequenz bietet sich hier an). 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Hubivan (25. Juli 2007)

ja A und B sind beide selbst geschrieben.
bei fertigen Java Bibliotheken würd ich das auch nicht in jedem Fall modellieren wollen.

Das UML Diagramm soll einen Überblick bieten welche Klassen im Programm enthalten sind
und in welcher Beziehung diese zueinander stehen.

Dein Modellierungsvorschlag geht so ziemlich konform mit dem was ich modelliert hab.
Wie es scheint bin ich da doch auf dem richtigen Weg.

Übrigens A und B heißen im eigentlichen Programm etwas anders, ich habs aber wegen der Übersicht und aus Datenschutzgründen nicht mit den Originalnamen gemacht.
Der Originale Code ist nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.


----------



## schnuffie (26. Juli 2007)

Ergänzend zu laocoons UML-Bildchen könntest Du noch den Pfeil mit "Call" bezeichnen.


----------



## Hubivan (26. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, eine Beschriftung wäre denkbar, aber der Pfeil alleine wird es auch tun.


----------



## _Truck_ (26. Juli 2007)

Beziehungen zwischen 2 Klassen gibt es zweierlei in UML meines Wissens: Vererbung und Assoziation. In deinem Beispiel nennt man es Assoziation (Kommunikation zwischen 2 Objekten).

Gruß Truck


----------

